
Show HN: Are You Thinking What I'm Thinking? - dougk16
https://aytwit.com/
======
O_H_E
Very nice idea.

But I doubt that this could this could gain enough momentum with these prices.
1 hour is a very short time (in the context of checking email). Maybe you
could offer something like 2 free 12 hours trials per email address. And the
catch is that if someone uses a fake mail, they will never get a match because
the other person would not know that new email.

Edit: oh silly me, here could send his fake address in the message field.

You could also try to offer a free 12/24 hour trial for one month. And try to
advertise it heavily in news outlets in that period, so that you can get some
mind share, and people would get some experience with the product. Possible
candidates theverge/Lifehacker/reddit

~~~
dougk16
Thank you so much for the feedback. If I can pick your brain just a little
more...

I'm totally open to changes in the pricing and expect to fine-tune this. One
question though: did you as a casual visitor understand that you only pay if
your thought is matched? I want that to be very clear and I'm not sure if it
is yet.

Another question: Do you have any gut feel for how you would adjust the prices
(and/or time periods)?

Sorry last one!: Just not sure what you mean about the fake address in the
message field? I just want to know exactly what you misunderstood initially
since other people probably will also.

Very interesting idea about trials...

------
trillic
Comic Sans hurts me.

~~~
dougk16
Ouch sorry about that! And thank you for the feedback. If it soothes the pain
a bit, it's only for the title font, and it's actually Comic Neue
([http://www.comicneue.com](http://www.comicneue.com)). FWIW here is a
previous HN discussion on this font:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7545248](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7545248)

That's a rare HN discussion where people are of course polarized, but only in
the most "meh" of ways.

Thank you for looking and commenting. :)

------
dangerface
Cool idea

